# Should I Do It?



## Trayster2 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have been thinking of adopting a pet for nearly 2 years now. I live alone in a quiet apartment complex (that allows pets for a $300 fee), and I work as a teacher from 7:30-5:30ish (on school days). I thought maybe adopting 2 cats would be better than 1 so they're not lonely. 

A cat rescue has offered me 2 declawed, 3-year old cats for free (they are listed with the rescue as a courtesy). I am an inexperienced cat owner. Would they be okay home alone on school days? Also- any red flags about the rescue offering the cats free of charge? The rescue itself is legit, but I worry whether I am getting some "problem kitties.". What are your thoughts and or advice?
Thanks.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Two 3 year old declawed cats? If the rescue or owner would agree to take them back if there is a problem (always a good sign if they say yes), I think they’d be great cats for you. They’re already bonded and mostly likely calm and not wild like kittens who need to be trained. I say it sounds purrfect!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That does sound great! My local SPCA has lowered its adoption fee for cats to $5, as are a lot of rescues around the country, so I wouldn't worry too much about the lack of a fee. 

If you do some research on declawed cats, you may see some references to potential behavior problems with them, that they tend to be biters, they may have litterbox problems, etc. I'm here to tell you, though, that I've adopted 2 declawed cats in my life and none of those things were true. My Murphy is a happy, friendly, affectionate kitty whose only litterbox problem is that he misses the box by 1" once in a while. 

Go for it! Do you have pictures of them yet?


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes! Getting two is so much better than one, I think. they won't mind being left alone all day, they mostly sleep all day anyway. Cats are most active at dusk and dawn for a couple hours each time.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi and welcome. My cat Misa is declawed and she is still a sweet, adorable, and now playful frisky cat.


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

Do it! You will love them and they will love having a home !


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

The fact that they are being offered for free wouldn't concern me, although I would do some research...by visiting the cats, seeing how they've been taken care of, seeing how they interact with you, finding out something about their background (if known), asking about any issues you're concerned about, etc. If the two cats have already bonded, that would be a plus, and they'll be fine at home together on school days when you're not there.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

I agree with everything that has been said. I just want to highlight a point Susan made and magnify it. One constant refrain on this Forum, because it is so often true, is that the best kitties are the ones who pick you, rather than your just picking them. So to me it would be very important to go see the kitties and watch how they react to you. Also, look at at least one or two other kitties the rescue has for adoption, to see both how those react to you and you to them. It may be that these two kitties were made for you. But then again, you may find two other bonded kitties who are more attracted to you, and you to them. Particularly since you say you are an inexperienced pet owner, I think it would be good for you to look around just a little bit, to get a feel for the different types of kitties offered by the rescue for adoption. 

Also, be sure to ask the rescue agency for all the behavioral information it has about the cats, both from the previous owner and their own observations. This is hopefully a 15-20 year commitment, so while I am all for your joining us in the very satisfying world of cat companionship, it will be even more rewarding if you do a bit of homework before saying yes, if these are the first two kitties you have seen.

One last thought, if you have not done this already, is to go onto Petfinder.com or the Website of your local cat rescue agencies (usually there are more than one) and just acquaint yourself with the landscape. I'm not trying to overcomplicate this for you, just to allow you to get some background that will make your choice that much more satisfying, when you make it. Good luck!


----------



## Trayster2 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone! BTW, your babies are beautiful. I am waiting to hear back from their foster mommy. I was told they are sisters from the same litter, and one is extremely shy and cries if the other is not around. The other sister is very playful and friendly.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Good luck! Keep us posted on how things turn out.


----------



## elcele (Mar 13, 2011)

Mary_NH said:


> the group I foster for (legitimate rescue) only offers "free" cats (I don't think there is any such thing as a free pet) if there is a health problem - they do what the refer to as a kitty scholarship. Either the animal has some health issues (which they always always disclose) or the cat has been waiting for a home for a long time.
> I'd ask this group if they would supply you with ALL medical paperwork prior to you committing. If they have nothing to hide and want to find a good home they would be willing to share


From the sound of the original post, it appears that they're listed with this rescue (on the rescue's site & petfinder list) as a courtesy posting. I've don't think they've been taken into the rescue, so it's entirely likely that there's an individual trying to rehome these kitties with no desire for an adoption fee, just a good home.

That said, it's definitely a good idea to get your hands on vet records and make sure that the kitties in question are healthy so you don't walk into unexpected vet bills.


----------



## Trayster2 (Mar 10, 2011)

Update: Still looking but I think I found THE one! The sister cats didn't pick me as much as I liked them, but I found another declawed rescue cat, a 6 y/o chubby female tiger mix & we really clicked! She will come with vet records from the vet down the road from my residence. Thanks everyone! Will be posting more soon!


----------



## TwiZ (Apr 22, 2011)

Getting 2 cats would be great! We are planning on adding to our family, and we may ad 2 instead of just one


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

The biggest question on adopting a kitty is can you make the commitment to keep him/her for the next twenty years? Bentley came to me years ago because after 5 years his owner wanted to move to a no-pets allowed apartment. CAT came to me when my son was a toddler (Yes he named her) & she lived to see him graduate high school & off on his own. And yes my hubby had to pass the Cat test before we could date.


----------



## Jiskefet (Apr 8, 2011)

That is indeed an important issue...
Be aware of the commitment you are making, both physically and financially as emotionally.

The two major questions you have to ask yourself are:

- Am I prepared to commit myself for the next 15 to 25 years? 
Even if the cat turns out to have major health issues, if you need to move house, or if you meet someone who is not 'into cats', would your pet come first?

and

- Am I prepared to let go when it is in the cat's best interest to put him or her to sleep, even though I know it will break my heart? We usually outlive our cats, quite often multiple generations of cats, and each time you lose one, it does feel like losing a child, they are as much part of our family as a child is, or would be.


----------



## provencowgirl (Apr 24, 2011)

I am new here as well and seems like there is alot of good advice here! I know my one cat, Mao who i got, is declawed ( previous owner had it done) and she is such a sweetheart, she loves attention and has no litter box issues. I hope you are able to get them  like everyone said, research is always a great thing  maybe check on breed characteristics for a heads up  thats what i always do hehe. Really hope you get them! and i would ask as well if it doesnt work out can you take them back, which i know most of the time they say yes.


----------

